# Just had a DirecTV guy show up to my house to make sure........



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.

At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it. 

So we were talking and he looked at the dish and the grounding. But he realized I knew what I was doing and was good to go so he left it alone. Plus even though I am pretty sure he did work for DirecTV you never know for sure. I was not called before hand to be told about this or anything so I did want him walking around in my house.

Just wanted to let everyone know just in case you get someone from DirecTV banging on your door.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike that is kind of bizarre. 

I think they ought to have called or e-mailed first. It's a shame you can't trust someone coming to your door, but these days, you just can't. 

I did have the same thing happen several years ago when the installer (who was working next door) saw the 3LNB on my roof, but it all checked out.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like good customer service to me. I am a lot more watchful when I do have service appointments lol. Those are the guys you have to watch.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I wish they stop by my house to tweak my dish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm checking with someone


----------



## trixie05 (Sep 19, 2007)

IF you recently (within the last 90 days) had an installation or service call they have quailty checks where they stop by and check the installation to assure it was done properly. Other then that I dunno sounds strange and I would call D* and see if there are any notes on your account stating why you received this visitor.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't sad that we have to doubt the good intentions of something like this. Twenty years ago I'd have invited the guy into the house and offered him a drink. If that happened today (I now have a wife and child) I'd probably not open the door and possibly call the police. There are plenty in Florida that would answer the door armed...I'm not kidding either.

There have been more than few home invasions around here.

It's really sad...let's hope the service guy was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't like that at all. You don't stop by uninvited just to inspect when there has been no reported problem. 

If I wasn't home, and my wife was, I'd feel very uncomfortable if that occurred. I know she would have too.

Not a good practice and I hope Earl's contacts confirms that D** would not do that.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

That would be really cool if this really was DirecTv checking quality but I must say in todays day and age he would not have gotten in my house or back yard. There's just too many wierdos running too many scams that I wouldn't trust it's not something shady. :nono2:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

After reading your post the main thing that bothers me is why would directv implement such a unannounced inspection in this day and age.

With all the weird stuff happening in the world, they should at least call and let people know before hand, and also give them a verification number during the call so people can call back and confirm the information if they want to.

A Van with directv logo and a fake ID are very easy to make/get. with all these kidnappings etc. I agree theres no way I would be letting that guy in my house.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dreadlk said:


> After reading your post the main thing that bothers me is why would directv implement such a unannounced inspection in this day and age.


Well, with all the nightmare install stories we see posted on these and other forums, I certainly think there is room for DirecTV to have some kind of quality assurance program. I fully agree there should be some kind of advance notification or scheduling, and I think most of the program could be done by phone as opposed to on site visits.

What would be great is if DirecTV did in fact follow up every single installation or service call (via phone), and document the customers experience and satisfaction. Then focus on the contractors/areas where a pattern of problems or issues appear.

Carl


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep, I agree I would not allow this guy in the house or on the property. D* does not need to be doing this. The only time D* needs to come to the house is if you ask them to come out.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would of told him to come back at 11:00pm est. Friday night and let him do a 02468 CE D/L


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't buy it. Something is fishy here.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope this was truly DIRECTV, and not some would be thieve scoping your electronics out. Sounds too fishy to me.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmm, sounds very fishy to me. I would definitely contact Directv and ask them if they sent this guy out. If not, I would call the police and report the incident.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

trixie05 said:


> IF you recently (within the last 90 days) had an installation or service call they have quailty checks where they stop by and check the installation to assure it was done properly.


Never did that for me, is it new?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


He did not have a install van. He had a blue SUV with a DirecTV logo on the door.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


I am also guessing you are 6' 6", 260 lbs, have .5% body fat, and can bench 910 lbs. :hurah:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Isn't sad that we have to doubt the good intentions of something like this. Twenty years ago I'd have invited the guy into the house and offered him a drink. If that happened today (I now have a wife and child) I'd probably not open the door and possibly call the police. There are plenty in Florida that would answer the door armed...I'm not kidding either.
> 
> There have been more than few home invasions around here.
> 
> It's really sad...let's hope the service guy was just trying to be helpful.


Hey her ein Florida some drive with a weapon of choice. Its crazy6 here and he wouldn't have gotten in my house either, My Rott. wouldn't allow it :lol:


----------



## 248 F1 (Sep 22, 2007)

A vehicle registration plate number would help should it become necessary.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Hm. That's a tough call. I don't know what I'd do in that situation. I normally don't let anyone in unless I have called them specifically.

It could be good customer service making sure people in a particular area are good or he could have been casing your house to get a layout, assessment of AV equipment, etc.

I'd be cautious.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Isn't sad that we have to doubt the good intentions of something like this. Twenty years ago I'd have invited the guy into the house and offered him a drink. If that happened today (I now have a wife and child) I'd probably not open the door and possibly call the police. There are plenty in Florida that would answer the door armed...I'm not kidding either.
> 
> There have been more than few home invasions around here.
> 
> It's really sad...let's hope the service guy was just trying to be helpful.


Hey here in Florida some drive with a weapon of choice. Its crazy6 here and he wouldn't have gotten in my house either, My Rott. wouldn't allow it :lol:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> He did not have a install van. He had a blue SUV with a DirecTV logo on the door.


You're more trusting than I would have been. If I don't have a prearranged appointment, they're not getting in. Too much fraud going on these days by people posing as company reps (gas, water, electric, etc).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

say-what said:


> You're more trusting than I would have been. If I don't have a prearranged appointment, they're not getting in. Too much fraud going on these days by people posing as company reps (gas, water, electric, etc).


I didn't let him in. He came to the door and look at the side of my house. That is all I would let him do. Like I said in the first post I would not let him in since I did not know anything about it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

That is just bizzare. It's a shame that we have to be so cynical but these are the times we live in. I can't wait to hear what Earl finds out.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> He did not have a install van. He had a blue SUV with a DirecTV logo on the door.


Was the DirecTV logo painted on the SUV or was it one of those magnetic signs (or similar type) that you can apply and then peel off later?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Was the DirecTV logo painted on the SUV or was it one of those magnetic signs (or similar type) that you can apply and then peel off later?


Really couldn't tell. He was parked at the end of my property and I couldn't really see.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, I don't think I would have let him in either. Way too many variables to just let someone in my house that claims to be whoever. I can't believe a company of D*'s size would just have someone randomly show up at customers houses if he was in fact a D* worker.

He wasn't by chance looking around all over your house while there?


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I would have politely asked him to wait outside while I got D* on the phone just to verify the unscheduled appointment. It would be one thing if this occured while I was at home, but if my wife were there alone or with the kids, I would hope she wouldn't let him and politely ask him to leave.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

That just sounds crazy. You did the right thing,I wouldn't have let him in at all either. I think D* would have at least called or notified you somehow that their might be a quality tech drop in to inspect that everything is running perfectly. That indeed sounds fishy and it makes no sense that D* would waste the time and money of their techs to do a random check to see if your hooked up properly. It sounds like a set up to me. Be careful,this does not seem ligament to me at all.


----------



## GOSKINS (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds pretty shadey to me. I def. wouldnt have let him in, would have scared me if it was just my wife and kids there also. Its a shame that these are the times in which we live. I remember my Grandparents telling that they would leave an insurance payment on the table, leave the house unlocked, and the agent would come in the house get the money, and that was it, no second thought about it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm as cynical as the next guy, but I can't think of a single reason someone would go to the trouble of printing a fake ID, buying a uniform (or shirt) and painting his SUV (or even obtaining a magnetic door sticker). 

To see if you have theater gear worth stealing? I don't think so.
To maybe rape and murder someone? I don't think so.
To try and sell you something fraudulently? I don't think so.


If someone wanted to do any of those things, there's much easier ways then going to all that trouble and stopping by in broad daylight.


Now, if he stopped by the white house to check on the dish, I don't think secret service would let him in, but I don't think anyone here is the President.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm as cynical as the next guy, but I can't think of a single reason someone would go to the trouble of printing a fake ID, buying a uniform (or shirt) and painting his SUV (or even obtaining a magnetic door sticker).
> 
> To see if you have theater gear worth stealing? I don't think so.
> To maybe rape and murder someone? I don't think so.
> ...


To me its a perfect disguise to get into someones house and do what ever they want. They could kill you and steal whatever they want the neighbors wouldn't suspect anything for hours because I'm sure they've seen techs go to his house before and they just think that their doing something legit. Once they get in your house they can do whatever they want.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it.
> 
> ...


That actually sounds right, I know some one who works for the install side of D* and he has a white SUV with a D* magnetic sticker to the side of the vehicle. These individuals are seeing how good the installs are in major metro areas (I live in Seattle). They are typically just spot checking installs. Basically he is auditing the local install company.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it.
> 
> ...


This does sound odd to me since he was asking about things you would find inside the home (BBC's, HD channels, see setup) and arguably, if it was a legitimate home call, he might not find out the info if you weren't home. Showing up randomly to find out about info in the house does not make sense.

Have you had any service work or changes to equipment, etc. done by DirecTV (via subcontractor or other) in the last 90 or so days? Did he have any work orders with him that indicated the account number and service address, etc?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> To me its a perfect disguise to get into someones house and do what ever they want. They could kill you and steal whatever they want the neighbors wouldn't suspect anything for hours because I'm sure they've seen techs go to his house before and they just think that their doing something legit. Once they get in your house they can do whatever they want.


It's anything but perfect. I think you guys watch too much TV. Approximately 0% of criminals would do that. They want to steal when you're not home and preferably at night. It just wouldn't happen like that.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a similar visit about six weeks ago. DirecTV van, painted signage (no magnetic signs) neatly-dressed guy with DirecTV badge. Told me had come to check on my recent installation of an HR20 (I had the second HR20 installed a few weeks earlier). Asked me about the installer, did he do a good job, did he clear up, did I have the BBCs fitted, was my dish grounded etc He did not ask to come in the house. 
All looked very legit to me....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hansen said:


> This does sound odd to me since he was asking about things you would find inside the home (BBC's, HD channels, see setup) and arguably, if it was a legitimate home call, he might not find out the info if you weren't home. Showing up randomly to find out about info in the house does not make sense.
> 
> Have you had any service work or changes to equipment, etc. done by DirecTV (via subcontractor or other) in the last 90 or so days? Did he have any work orders with him that indicated the account number and service address, etc?


I did have a service call about 3 months ago to re-align my dish.

He did not have any paper work in his hand. He could have had some in his SUV but I did not see any.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't let him in unless he looked like Ed McMahon, was driving a Publishers Clearing House van, holding a giant check and followed by a TV camera crew.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm as cynical as the next guy, but I can't think of a single reason someone would go to the trouble of printing a fake ID, buying a uniform (or shirt) and painting his SUV (or even obtaining a magnetic door sticker).
> 
> To see if you have theater gear worth stealing? I don't think so.
> To maybe rape and murder someone? I don't think so.
> ...


You may not think so...but there have been more than a few stories of guys pretending to be utility workers for the express purpose of getting into homes. My guess if you are a former employee (or know someone who is/was) of a DirecTV installer getting a uniform and badge isn't all that tough.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I wouldn't let him in unless he looked like Ed McMahon, was driving a Publishers Clearing House van, holding a giant check and followed by a TV camera crew.


Cashier's Check I hope


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's anything but perfect. I think you guys watch too much TV. Approximately 0% of criminals would do that. They want to steal when you're not home and preferably at night. It just wouldn't happen like that.


Stew, you might need to join us in 2007. There has been two cases here in Tulsa that people selling magazines door to door have forced there way into the house and robbed individuals. It really does not get easier than that, magazines??


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

I know you think people are too parinoid, but right here in Dallas and surrounding cities, there is a group driving around posing as Brinks security personnel. They drive through neighborhoods looking for the Brinks signs. They then knock on the door and tell the people they are there to check on thier systems. It is at that time that they disable the system so they can come back at night to rob the place.
It happens.................................


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't like that at all. You don't stop by uninvited just to inspect when there has been no reported problem.
> 
> If I wasn't home, and my wife was, I'd feel very uncomfortable if that occurred. I know she would have too.
> 
> Not a good practice and I hope Earl's contacts confirms that D** would not do that.


+1 ... well said


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just a little more info for you guys. I do live a couple of miles outside of Baltimore the murder capitol of the country.

I don't trust to many people at all.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

minterca said:


> I know you think people are too parinoid, but right here in Dallas and surrounding cities, there is a group driving around posing as Brinks security personnel. They drive through neighborhoods looking for the Brinks signs. They then knock on the door and tell the people they are there to check on thier systems. It is at that time that they disable the system so they can come back at night to rob the place.
> It happens.................................


just goes to show.... all the brinks sign in the front yard is good for... is to tell the robber to cut the phone line first...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it.
> 
> ...


Hmm almost sounds like , some just trying to get into your house to see what valuables you have.

I'd check those door locks at night now. Just saying....


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's anything but perfect. I think you guys watch too much TV. Approximately 0% of criminals would do that. They want to steal when you're not home and preferably at night. It just wouldn't happen like that.


It sounds like something the guy on Burn Notice would do.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> just goes to show.... all the brinks sign in the front yard is good for... is to tell the robber to cut the phone line first...


You gotta have the wireless service backup.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I didn't let him in. He came to the door and look at the side of my house. That is all I would let him do. Like I said in the first post I would not let him in since I did not know anything about it.


so he did ask to come in though?


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> I find the entire scenario BIZARRE!! Unannounced visits do not seem professional. Why not just call D* yourself and ask if they sent someone to your house for this purpose. Also ask if this is a normal and accepted practice of their's.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, having a Slimline on your roof or the side of your house does advertise you have some HD equipment that might be worth stealing inside. I'm sure there are more than a few criminals who have figured that out.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Well, with all the nightmare install stories we see posted on these and other forums, I certainly think there is room for DirecTV to have some kind of quality assurance program. I fully agree there should be some kind of advance notification or scheduling, and I think most of the program could be done by phone as opposed to on site visits.
> 
> What would be great is if DirecTV did in fact follow up every single installation or service call (via phone), and document the customers experience and satisfaction. Then focus on the contractors/areas where a pattern of problems or issues appear.
> 
> Carl


I had my 3LNB upgraded to the Slimline and a HR-20 (replacing an awful R15-300) on Sept. 12. It was either the night of the 12th or the 13th, I got a call from DirecTV with a questionaire type call. Asked all about the installer, the type of job he did, did he clean up, seem knowlegable, etc.

I got an A+ installer on mine so he got excellent marks.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Ken S said:


> You gotta have the wireless service backup.


:up:


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> just goes to show.... all the brinks sign in the front yard is good for... is to tell the robber to cut the phone line first...


They can cut my phone line all they want it won't affect my alarm it is on the network with wireless backup to that. Telephone lines for alarms will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so he did ask to come in though?


Yes


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

aramus8 said:


> Unfortunately, having a Slimline on your roof or the side of your house does advertise you have some HD equipment that might be worth stealing inside. I'm sure there are more than a few criminals who have figured that out.


haha... as paranoid as i am.. i've never thought of that... good point...

well... if they want my hdtv... they'll have to deal with my storm door, then my wood door, then my alarm, then my dogs, then me, then my gun...

good luck!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

firedog1 said:


> BMoreRavens said:
> 
> 
> > I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> ...


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Same thing happened to me, about 10 days after a dish upgrade and HR20. She took pics of the new dish, asked if everything was OK, and only looked at the HR20 after I invited her inside.
Don't think that a phone call beforehand would work, since they can't seem to show up to do the install on time.
Getting a license plate number is a good idea, maybe a pic of the vehicle, but I did not do that.
Nothing wrong with a little good quality control, but you have to be careful, also.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

fullcourt81 said:


> Same thing happened to me, about 10 days after a dish upgrade and HR20. She took pics of the new dish, asked if everything was OK, and only looked at the HR20 after I invited her inside.
> Don't think that a phone call beforehand would work, since they can't seem to show up to do the install on time.
> Getting a license plate number is a good idea, maybe a pic of the vehicle, but I did not do that.
> Nothing wrong with a little good quality control, but you have to be careful, also.


After I had my upgrade to the Slimline and new box installed. The guy said i may get a visit from a supervisor to see that all the work was completed in the proper manner. Every state is different, Here in florida we are told to call police to have anyone that is shaky to be checkedout. Id or not. So many elderly down here. They could be scoping for a burgalry or home invasion.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


Hmmm, just looking through the guide and the description for next weeks Law and Order SVU is "Spartanstew and the 'DTV guy, - DNA evidence used to convict the sexual predator'"
:eek2:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I can see this as a good idea by D* that may have some functional flaws in today's society. To hand someone a stack of work orders and ask them to follow up on them would make it tough to make phone calls to all those expected to be visited and let them know you're coming - not to mention all of those that would likely say "don't bother" or those that won't be home. Having a QC check follow up is a step toward assuring that the install process gets better (me thinks), but in the era of the frauds that are perpetrated just as people are posting makes that tough to do.

I think it's even a testament (in a bad way) of where we are that so many people get the same feeling right away and are very aware of the possible underhanded nature of something like this. So sad.

I'll be interested to hear what BMore finds out - as well as what Earl's people have to say.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a guy come by unannounced about one month after installers had come to run 2 lines for a 2nd DVR. 

He was dressed in D* attire with a D* van. He had pulled up in front of the house and was planning to take pictures of the install and the exterior cable runs for QC. 

I showed him where the installers had done some of the less-than stellar work, and he said he was there to monitor exactly that. The next day the install company called and scheduled to come back to fix the previous work. 

So I wouldn't say the whole thing is that nefarious.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

vollmey said:


> Stew, you might need to join us in 2007. There has been two cases here in Tulsa that people selling magazines door to door have forced there way into the house and robbed individuals. It really does not get easier than that, magazines??


Well, I guess if I lived in Tulsa it'd be different.



minterca said:


> I know you think people are too parinoid, but right here in Dallas and surrounding cities, there is a group driving around posing as Brinks security personnel. They drive through neighborhoods looking for the Brinks signs. They then knock on the door and tell the people they are there to check on thier systems. It is at that time that they disable the system so they can come back at night to rob the place.
> It happens.................................


Hadn't heard that. Seems to me it wouldn't be too hard to catch guys driving around in a Brinks truck all the time.



aramus8 said:


> Unfortunately, having a Slimline on your roof or the side of your house does advertise you have some HD equipment that might be worth stealing inside. I'm sure there are more than a few criminals who have figured that out.


90% of the homes in my area have dishes and a good number of those are slimlines or a variant thereof. And I'd bet 95% of the homes have HDTV's in their living rooms (and others). Not sure who would target D* slimline customers as part of a big scam. How much is the HR20 worth on the black market?

Is there a chance this could be a scam? Sure, but there's also a chance my kids kindergarten teacher is a mobster. I still let him go to school. If someone driving a D* van came to my house, I'd let him in. I might not have when I used to live in the Detroit area, but now, sure.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> There are plenty in Florida that would answer the door armed...I'm not kidding either.


Especially with this new law where we can shoot to kill if we feel threatened in any way.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


Hate to break it to you but you can pick up a D* work shirt and pretty much any thrift store. I picked one up a year ago as a gag for $2.


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing what you find out. I can not believe that it was D*. I live very close to Baltimore also, near a major highway, easy in, easy out.

Guess I am not nice, when I see someone at the door I don't know, I won't even open the door!


----------



## ctauber (Jul 26, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I'll be interested to hear what BMore finds out - as well as what Earl's people have to say.


Earl has people? :eek2:


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

No freakin way, I would not have let this happen. i would have asked him to wait at the door and contacted D* directly. I find it hard to believe that D* has folks around that just go around checking stuff, usually they have folks who work for the install company for quality control. Id keep a close eye on my property for the next month.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bigref said:


> Guess I am not nice, when I see someone at the door I don't know, I won't even open the door!


I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door. I first call the police to see if they have someone dispatched to my address, then if they do I'll open the door. Has nothing to do with paranoia, it's self preservation.

You never know these days.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Hate to break it to you but you can pick up a D* work shirt and pretty much any thrift store. I picked one up a year ago as a gag for $2.


And anyone with a computer, color printer and laminator can make a professional looking ID card for next to nothing


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I know that DIRECTV has QC checks going on. I'm actually surprised I didn't get one when I had my installs done a year ago, all the installers indicated they were frequent. So I was expecting them.

If you've not had any install lately, then, of course be wary. But if you've had an install within the last 6 weeks, make them show paperwork. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door. I first call the police to see if they have someone dispatched to my address, then if they do I'll open the door. Has nothing to do with paranoia, it's self preservation.
> 
> You never know these days.


Even if you see a police car on the street behind him?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Even if you see a police car on the street behind him?


1. can't see the street from my front door.
2. If I could I would still call, cop cars can be faked too.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door. I first call the police to see if they have someone dispatched to my address, then if they do I'll open the door. Has nothing to do with paranoia, it's self preservation.
> 
> You never know these days.


I can understand this and might just do the same.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... I have heard back...

And yes, this is normal... as they are doing it as QC checks.
At all times the person should be identifiable as a DirecTV employee... especially with the truck and other identification.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door. I first call the police to see if they have someone dispatched to my address, then if they do I'll open the door. Has nothing to do with paranoia, it's self preservation.
> 
> You never know these days.


yep... i agree...


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

An odd thing you could check, being IDs and uniforms can be gotten easily, is the Vehicle Registration papers, and or insurance card, If situation warrants it. Van or SUV should be reg'd, and insured by D* or install company and those harder to duplicate.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> firedog1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in contact with someone right now.
> ...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TimGoodwin said:


> BMoreRavens said:
> 
> 
> > Mike where do you live? I'm in Glen Burnie, just wanted to know if I should keep an eye out for this guy?
> ...


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

One thing that kinda worries me is the fact that thieves looking for some electronics might go looking for houses with slimline dishes on them and mine sticks out pretty good.:nono: :nono:


----------



## DrrD (Jan 14, 2006)

You must be on the "do not visit" list.

That'll make them come for sure.


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just told I would have to pay 70 dollars to have someone come out to my house to check and fix why I can not get the new HD channels????


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... I have heard back...
> 
> And yes, this is normal... as they are doing it as QC checks.
> At all times the person should be identifiable as a DirecTV employee... especially with the truck and other identification.


Thanks for looking into this Earl. But, is there a number at Directv to call to verify the Directv employee is legit before allowing him into the house? It seems to me there should be.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

fwlogue said:


> And anyone with a computer, color printer and laminator can make a professional looking ID card for next to nothing


And anyone with $3000 laying around can go get their SUV or Van decal wrapped with the D* logos. Now that's a criminal mastermind. Spending all that time and money so they can get their hands on my HR20.



RunnerFL said:


> I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door. I first call the police to see if they have someone dispatched to my address, then if they do I'll open the door. Has nothing to do with paranoia, it's self preservation.
> 
> You never know these days.


Man, some of you must really live in some bad areas. During the spring and fall our door isn't even shut. It's wide open (have a screen) and neighbors walk in all the time (many without needing to knock). If someone knocks on the door we say "come in" and then see what they want when they get to the living room.

If someone really wanted to rob me or kill me or rape (gulp) me, they'd find a way not matter what I did to avoid it. Life's too short (depending on the area, I guess) to barricade yourself and have no faith in your neighbors.

And to someone who mentioned it earlier, yes if a D* van was in my driveway, they wouldn't think much of it, but if it was there for more than 15 minutes (without being on the roof or anything), you can be sure one of my neighbors would be stopping by to see if they could help (check up).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ActiveHDdave said:


> One thing that kinda worries me is the fact that thieves looking for some electronics might go looking for houses with slimline dishes on them and mine sticks out pretty good.:nono: :nono:


So improbable it's virtually impossible. If you live in a nice neighborhood, you have electronics. If you live in a bad neighborhood, you probably don't. The slimline has nothing to do with it. There's much easier/better ways to determine who has what you want. That's not one of them.

You don't think that if they wanted a big screen TV, they wouldn't just follow someone home from the store? Or walk the neighborhood and gaze into picture windows? You think they'd target a house solely based on a slimline and run the risk of getting a 32" HDTV? Wouldn't happen.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> TimGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Glen Burnie too.
> ...


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know about this... sounds kind of fishy to me. I have had installation supervisors come and take a look at the job that his guys did, but it was never unannounced and the gentleman was from the contractor.

It is too bad that in today's world that you can't trust someone coming to your door, but all you have to so is watch the news and it will be reaffirmed that there are a lot of scum bags in the world.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Man, some of you must really live in some bad areas. During the spring and fall our door isn't even shut. It's wide open (have a screen) and neighbors walk in all the time (many without needing to knock). If someone knocks on the door we say "come in" and then see what they want when they get to the living room.


Spartan,

You'd be surprised how bad it is throughout a lot of this country. I grew up never having to lock a door or car. Unfortunately, there are enough people that took advantage of people's trust.

If I recall, Ted Bundy used to pretend to be a fireman and/or police officer.

If you look at the web page for most major utility companies you'll see warnings about making sure it really is their guy at the door.

As I said before it's just sad.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Life's too short (depending on the area, I guess) to barricade yourself and have no faith in your neighbors.


It is not my neighbors that I do not have faith in heck some of my neighbors have the code to my alarm system. It is hoodlums from other parts of the city or neighboring cities that worry me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Spartan,
> 
> You'd be surprised how bad it is throughout a lot of this country. I grew up never having to lock a door or car. Unfortunately, there are enough people that took advantage of people's trust.
> 
> ...


I understand that, but Ted Bundy didn't drive a squad car. Utility companies ask you to verify by checking his ID/uniform/vehice. That's what this D* employee had/did.

If some guy in jeans driving a 78 Trans Am came in and said he was with D*, I probably wouldn't believe him, but this is not what happened in this instance.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to hear that it's legit - I had a QC guy come to the house, unannounced, about 10 days after we had the new dish+HR20 installed. I answered the door with my 120-lb dog at my side, as I usually do! He didn't ask to come inside (would you?) but did go into the yard to look at the outside install. I wasn't too worried, even though my husband was away.

Tracey


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a DIRECTV guy come check out install recently as well. Funny thing is that it was just a receiver addition and the technician didn't have to do anything other than put the new receiver in the place of the old one. The dish install was one year earlier .

It's actually good to hear that DIRECTV is auditing their installers. This will only go to improve on a situation that we all know is problematic at times. We all like the "good" installers but frequently see the "bad" installers. This is sound corrective action that should pay dividends.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I would be very skeptical even if the guy had some kind of ID. Anything can be faked. Just last week here in Texas a highway department employee noticed an official looking DOT truck with the state seal and everything but incorrect district number on the door and called police. It was a fake and the guys were smuggling 1000 pounds of pot. You just never know. I think D* should send out an email or an auto phone message before the person comes out. That shouldn't violate the do not call if it is to do with a service issue and not a sales call.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I understand that, but Ted Bundy didn't drive a squad car. Utility companies ask you to verify by checking his ID/uniform/vehice. That's what this D* employee had/did.
> 
> If some guy in jeans driving a 78 Trans Am came in and said he was with D*, I probably wouldn't believe him, but this is not what happened in this instance.


Spartanstew,

As I said earlier...in some areas of the country we have to be much more careful. The number of home invasions in our area is growing. By the way, I'm not talking the hood either...I'm talking gated communities with homes that sell for well over $500,000.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm with spartanstew on this. It's not that big of a deal. 

Anything can be faked. So what do you do, bunker down in your house, bar the windows and doors and wait for the boogy man to knock?

Also, keep in mind that most criminals are even lazier than the worst installers.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to be skeptical. Glad to hear _this_ case appears to be legit.


----------



## PennyMan (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my first post been lurking since last Oct. when I got my HR20. But this happened to me a couple of weeks after they put in my new dish and installed the HR20. He had all the credentials and a big SUV with DirecTV all over it. He checked the lines, the dish set up, and the grounding.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish I would have had a QC visit after my AT9 was installed. The installer did a very shoddy job.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

PennyMan said:


> This is my first post been lurking since last Oct. when I got my HR20. But this happened to me a couple of weeks after they put in my new dish and installed the HR20. He had all the credentials and a big SUV with DirecTV all over it. He checked the lines, the dish set up, and the grounding.


:welcome_s


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

trixie05 said:


> IF you recently (within the last 90 days) had an installation or service call they have quailty checks where they stop by and check the installation to assure it was done properly. Other then that I dunno sounds strange and I would call D* and see if there are any notes on your account stating why you received this visitor.


Yes, they are doing this in Illinois currently as well.

Randy


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I had my slimline and HR20 installed 2 weeks ago. I'll keep an eye for a suspicious d* truck


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> That would be really cool if this really was DirecTv checking quality but I must say in todays day and age he would not have gotten in my house or back yard. There's just too many wierdos running too many scams that I wouldn't trust it's not something shady. :nono2:


Yeah, but what if he said he was with the SciFi channel!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Write down the license number.

I just turned and mentioned this to my wife [banking IT] - she said, "Yeah, we get someone every now and then wanting to get into the office - pretending to be from the copier company. ID, shirt, magnetic sign on the car. We still don't let them in unannounced. Say - "wait there while I verify with the copier company" - and they suddenly need to leave for another appointment.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but D* seems to be completely revamping the way they do customer service...


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> So improbable it's virtually impossible. If you live in a nice neighborhood, you have electronics. If you live in a bad neighborhood, you probably don't. The slimline has nothing to do with it. There's much easier/better ways to determine who has what you want. That's not one of them.
> 
> You don't think that if they wanted a big screen TV, they wouldn't just follow someone home from the store? Or walk the neighborhood and gaze into picture windows? You think they'd target a house solely based on a slimline and run the risk of getting a 32" HDTV? Wouldn't happen.


Or mine ... A 34" Crt Tau HD 200 pound TV


----------



## bdwill (Jun 26, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you said this! I had the same thing happen to me about a month after my installation. I found it very odd but he had a DirecTV shirt on, logos on the truck, etc. He said that he was a supervisor and wanted to check the installation. He got his ladder and got on my roof for a few minutes. He came back down and said that the dish wasn't grounded. He got the ground wire, went in the attic and grounded it to the cold water pipe. No problems at all. But I agree -- totally weird and no advanced notice.


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

I am not sure of the guy's name, or title for that matter, but we had a guy from D* come to our area and check out a few jobs a few months ago. He was some sort of regional manager. So I'd say that this experience was *normal*


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Earl. I am glad the air has been cleared somewhat to put our minds at ease about a D* employee knocking on the door unannounced. Although I am with the majority and still probably wouldn't let the guy in without making a phone call first.

Now we can all go back the more important things, like multiple threads of speculation of when the next batch of HD channels will be launched.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't like that at all. You don't stop by uninvited just to inspect when there has been no reported problem.
> 
> If I wasn't home, and my wife was, I'd feel very uncomfortable if that occurred. I know she would have too.
> 
> Not a good practice and I hope Earl's contacts confirms that D** would not do that.


I agree, D should at least make a call and say , I'm in the area and would like to stop by or something like that.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Just a little more info for you guys. I do live a couple of miles outside of Baltimore the murder capitol of the country.
> 
> I don't trust to many people at all.


I live in Pasadena, just had a service call a week and a half ago for dish reallignment, we'll see if I get a visit.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm certainly not in a major metropolitan area but one of my installers told me that someone randomly checks their installs.

I had asked him to run the RG6 along the top of a fence to keep us from having to bury it and he was afraid of being busted.

I don't know if he was afraid of D* itself or the install company.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> And anyone with $3000 laying around can go get their SUV or Van decal wrapped with the D* logos. Now that's a criminal mastermind. Spending all that time and money so they can get their hands on my HR20.


I don't think they'd be after the HR20, but it would be a good way to get inside and case the place. look for things like dogs, security systems, what types of locks on the door, etc. in planning for coming back at another time. this would not be an unusual thing for a criminal to try in this area of the country. We have had several instances of people pretending to work for the electric co. etc in this area and caseing for later plans.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I won't even open the door if it's a cop at my door.


It's nice to know that the 4th amendment is alive and well!


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

This is very common in all areas. A QC person goes around and checks all installs. It is a Must if your company is employed by DTV. There is a certian % of all installs that are to be inspected. As of lately all new Ka Ku dishes have been inspected by our company. Inside inspections are a part of the list also, but not if the customer is not at home. The tech is graded on the rules of install given by DTV and a form is filled out and sent to DTV by the install company. Of all my inspections I might have went into a customers home a dozen times because they are almost never home and it only pertains to, was the tech helpful and did he programed your remote(if it could be done, some tvs are not programable without doing the code seach which is not required due to the time it takes) Was the tech neat, did he clean up after himself and so on.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

I had D* out yesterday to re-peak my dish. Within an hour after the tech left, I got a phone call from D* QC asking me to rate the job he did. That's good service.

Having a guy show up un announced would freak me out too. Midtown Memphis is one of those "Not so safe places". An automated call or having the tech say "You might recive a visit from a D* representitive as part of our QC program." as some sort of warning might be a good idea.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

satguy22 said:


> Inside inspections are a part of the list also, but not if the customer is not at home.


I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

PennyMan said:


> This is my first post been lurking since last Oct. when I got my HR20. But this happened to me a couple of weeks after they put in my new dish and installed the HR20. He had all the credentials and a big SUV with DirecTV all over it. He checked the lines, the dish set up, and the grounding.


Cool. Maybe they'll make the trek down 71


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

The HSPs I know of that serve Baltimore are Mastec, DirectSatUSA and I suspect Ironwood. They would have an interest in checking installer work but I have never heard of one needing to come inside without a work order.

They would be the source of the stick on signs. They have plenty of subs and disgrunteled installers.

I vote scam.

Joe


----------



## rdh120 (Sep 23, 2007)

if you call d*** they do not send people to your house without contacting you first!


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

If you read up a few posts, Earl did call and they do send people.........


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

My wife called to tell me that a woman from D* was at the house today doing QC. 
She wasn't too pleased about the unannounced visit, so this may be something D* needs to work on. 

I for one was glad they showed up, but one thing I don't understand is that this would be the best time to actually contact at least current HD customers in advance of a visit to make sure they have proper aligns and BBCs. 
With many people not home during the day, no inspector is going to be coming in the house, and they can hardly tell if it's a good align by looking at the dish from the street. I just think they could kill two birds with one stone right now by scheduling inspections over the phone, and also discovering any align and BBC probs.


----------



## axl (Sep 12, 2007)

Agreed Canis.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Boy I wish they would show up at my house I would love to have a little chat with them


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> TimGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Glen Burnie too.
> ...


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm as cynical as the next guy, but I can't think of a single reason someone would go to the trouble of printing a fake ID, buying a uniform (or shirt) and painting his SUV (or even obtaining a magnetic door sticker).
> 
> To see if you have theater gear worth stealing? I don't think so.
> To maybe rape and murder someone? I don't think so.
> ...


Actually all of those are VERY good reasons for some sick person to go through the trouble. Not saying this guy wasnt on the level, it sounds fishy, but stranger things happen every day and no way id have let him in either.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I'm with spartanstew on this. It's not that big of a deal.
> 
> Anything can be faked. So what do you do, bunker down in your house, bar the windows and doors and wait for the boogy man to knock?
> 
> Also, keep in mind that most criminals are even lazier than the worst installers.


No and i dont think anyone is saying that at all. But it does pay to be careful. 
Bad things can happen to anyone, and usually people dont think it can until it happens to them. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but these days, you never can be really sure whats on peoples minds.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had all my HD receiver's connected with BBC's and to see if I knew about the new HD channels. He also wanted to see my setup to make sure everything was ok. He said he works for DirecTV and not the local contract company.
> 
> At first I thought it was some kind of scam or something but he had a DirecTV ID and DirecTV shirt on. He was driving an SUV will DirecTV on the side of it.
> 
> ...


yeah that is unusual.. did you have an install recently because it could be a

QA check but I would think they would tell you it's a QA check.......then again they might be having problems with some of their installers not doing things right and have someone following up... cuz when directv has to send someone back out due to poor installation it's the local home service provider that has to foot the entire bill on that..... so maybe they're just covering their bases because directv started really cracking down on that problem a few months ago... and things will get even more strict wth how installs have to be done CORRECTLY for the new hd channels


----------



## marcmec (Sep 20, 2007)

Randomly sending some guy to knock on a customers door unannounced is hardly good customer service, as some have suggested.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

marcmec said:


> Randomly sending some guy to knock on a customers door unannounced is hardly good customer service, as some have suggested.


I agree, it would make me very uncomfortable if some guy went knocking at my door while my wife was home alone :nono2:


----------



## Capt.Spaulding (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, looks like i wont be getting any D* checks until 2009... I had to drop directv because my new apartment doesnt have a clear view of the southern sky.....

its been fun. time to go from a ton of HD to 10 channels of it...

question, they said nothing about giving my stuff back to them (dish, receiver that im leasing, antenna).... could i give it to my father in law (he has D*) and have it transferred over to him?


sorry for the thread drift


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

This is really annoying. I sure hope they don't show up at my house. Bad idea DirecTV!

Do they do this if your install or receiver came longer ago than 3 months?


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

Capt.Spaulding said:


> Well, looks like i wont be getting any D* checks until 2009... I had to drop directv because my new apartment doesnt have a clear view of the southern sky.....
> 
> its been fun. time to go from a ton of HD to 10 channels of it...
> 
> ...


Depends when you got the receivers. Before March 2006, then ok. But he will need new access cards. After then, than they might be leased.


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

I had the same thing, a pair of guys showed up about 10 days later in a D-TV labeled truck (not a magnet sign). They had visible IDs and polo-style logo shirts.

All I did was ask them to verify the name of the installer and they looked at their clip board and rattled it off. I figured they were legitamate. Rather than come inside, they just asked if there were two "gray boxes" behind the receiver. Then they looked at the dish (pole mount in the back yard) and took a couple pictures. Nothing alarming.


----------



## silk1234 (Oct 3, 2007)

Directv FOM's (Field Opperation Managers) frequently check the quality of all work performed in their area. If he has a logoed truck and ID its probably for real.

I get QC ed' 3 Times a month from QC managers and 2 a year from Directv personal namely the FOM's


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

silk1234 said:


> Directv FOM's (Field Opperation Managers) frequently check the quality of all work performed in their area. If he has a logoed truck and ID its probably for real.
> 
> I get QC ed' 3 Times a month from QC managers and 2 a year from Directv personal namely the FOM's


I am NOT sure what you're trying to say. I have been subscribed to D* since Nov 96 and I have NOT been a subject of any QC action, NOT even a mailed survey, whatever...:nono2:


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I am NOT sure what you're trying to say. I have been subscribed to D* since Nov 96 and I have NOT been a subject of any QC action, NOT even a mailed survey, whatever...:nono2:


I believe he is a directv technician and thats how many times they go behind him and check his work


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> I agree, D should at least make a call and say , I'm in the area and would like to stop by or something like that.


I totally agree! Hasn't happened to me, but i'd at least like some sort of warning so the skeptic in me doesn't take over! i mean, its not like D* _doesn't_ know my phone number, or email address!  

Seems to me, D* should send you a message on your HR20 that they are coming to visit ( just some kind of notice is all i'm asking)


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

He was Directv's FOM for your area. They show up unannounced to peak at the install and if you're home it's a bonus. They don't want to make you feel like you need to be home for what they need to do. That's all. They won't kill you.


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> With an ID, a uniform and a wrapped van, I would have let him in and it wouldn't have bothered me a bit.


Care to let us know what an "official" DirecTV ID looks like, how about an "official" uniform.

Sorry, having a logo doesn't cut it.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

This could be quite interesting if they show up at the address of someone who has "moved."


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

videojanitor said:


> This could be quite interesting if they show up at the address of someone who has "moved."


That's is why you see a lot of Directv vans in Mcdonald's parking lots.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

HAHA! That's the same vision I had! 

On another note related to this thread, I've always done my own installs -- I wonder if they ever send anyone out to inspect those? I don't think they would approve of the way I've done it -- sinking a pole into a flower-pot full of concrete and setting it in the garden.


----------



## s25843 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just had a lead tech and a supervisor out at my house to look at a horrendous install I just had done. They said that, because the tech did somthing very bad, they'd now have to do a QC check in every install he has done in awhile, is this true?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

s25843 said:


> They said that, because the tech did somthing very bad, they'd now have to do a QC check in every install he has done in awhile, is this true?


Why would they lie?


----------



## s25843 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Why would they lie?


Not saying they are, it just seems like quite a serious undertaking


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I applaud them for their honesty and followthrough.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

s25843 said:


> Not saying they are, it just seems like quite a serious undertaking


Good!!

With all of the issues that have plagued so many people with 5LNB dish installs, and wrong multiswitches, etc., I'm glad that quality control is getting attention.


----------



## s25843 (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I applaud them for their honesty and followthrough.


I was quite shocked when both the Lead and the Supervisor showed up.

I originally had my old Dual LNB round dish upgraded to a 5 LNB 2 weeks ago, and this week I was having problems watching SD channels, so thats what sparked the service call, so it turns out, the new dish location has a restricted view of 101, which was my problem.

The major issue, which sparked the QC at every install the guy has done, was he grounded the new dish to my gas main into the house. (a MAJOR no-no)

I have the Lead, the Sup, and the original tech coming out tomorrow to move the dish and fix everything up (at no cost)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Holy Crap..... the gas line. That is the absolute worst place. He shouldn't have even grounded it.
They want to check all of them because it's such a freakin' hazard.

I'm glad it's getting worked out for ya.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Isn't sad that we have to doubt the good intentions of something like this. Twenty years ago I'd have invited the guy into the house and offered him a drink. If that happened today (I now have a wife and child) I'd probably not open the door and possibly call the police. There are plenty in Florida that would answer the door armed...I'm not kidding either.
> 
> There have been more than few home invasions around here.
> 
> It's really sad...let's hope the service guy was just trying to be helpful.


You ain't kidding Ken..we NE Floridians are trigger happy 

-Dan


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> I agree, it would make me very uncomfortable if some guy went knocking at my door while my wife was home alone :nono2:


Doubtful I would have answered the door..

-Dan


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken S said:


> You gotta have the wireless service backup.


Monitored alarm systems are a WASTE of money; I had a friend who worked for our local police and he said some 97% of alarms were false; as such they got very LOW priority.

-Dan


----------



## sgibson (Jul 27, 2007)

tealcomp said:


> Monitored alarm systems are a WASTE of money; I had a friend who worked for our local police and he said some 97% of alarms were false; as such they got very LOW priority.
> 
> -Dan


Umm, my home security system is monitored, and backed up by Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson...a high calibre partnership.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

~giggles~ Well, our alarm system's name(s) are Duke, Duchess and Zena. If that first line does not work, the the handy Mr. Wesson comes into play as well.

Although, the one time someone did try, our danes let us know right away and the boys ran before I could even scare them with the second!!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tealcomp said:


> Monitored alarm systems are a WASTE of money; I had a friend who worked for our local police and he said some 97% of alarms were false; as such they got very LOW priority.
> 
> -Dan


Response time here is under five minutes. The two guys that are now guests of the state of Florida that were caught in my garage would disagree with you on how effective a good alarm system can be.

Sure...master crooks are going to bypass just about any security system...but most of them aren't going to be interested in my home...it's the others that will get either stopped or deterred knowing they can go to another house that doesn't have an alarm system.

BTW, does he also think we should get rid of our smoke alarms? I'm sure most of them are burned dinner.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe I can put some minds at ease...

Like Earl stated, QC's are part of the business. I personally have showed up unannounced to several customer's homes, and they normally are not home. If I am aiding one of my techs out in the area, before I leave I check my list of routes from previous weeks and see if any of my guys were working in that area. If so, I swing by and take a look at the installation. 

If I remember correctly, our customer agreements actually say something like "you agree to allow a representative designated by us to enter upon your property, during normal business hours, to inspect or work on your system outside your home as we feel necessary" blah blah blah.... But of course, the installation contract may differ from what is online at Directv.com, I couldn't find it anywhere on the website. that may be for just the HSP I work for.

If there is someone home, I sometimes hit them up at the front door just to let them know what I am doing. I do, however, have a big ol truck just loaded with DirecTV propoganda. I do carry around verification of who was out there, when, and what they did just to put some minds at ease if they ask.

Most of the time, I just hop out of the truck, take a look at the side of the house where the dish is mounted, maybe snap a picture or two if I see something I don't like, and leave. Less than 2 minutes. I don't think most know that I am even there, unless there are dogs.

I'm willing to bet you never notice the utility guy peakin over your fence to read your meter?

If I do approach the door, I usually start off by sayin something like "Hi, I'm a team leader for DirecTV Home Services. I am just spot checking the (install, upgrade, service call) you had on (date). I will just need to take a look at a few things where your dish is mounted and I will be out of your hair."

Something to that effect usually puts them at ease.

Yes, even in Tulsa......

Listening to your concerns makes me wonder what I can do to make sure I am not creeping out a customer. I almost wonder, is it better to not make contact and just get in and out without being noticed, or to knock on someone's door and perhaps bring to their attention that I am peeking around. A lot of you sound disturbed if I were to randomly knock on your door. Especially since I am a pretty good sized boy. I just might intimidate someone.

Now that I think about it, I have heard stories of old techs, showing up at random peoples house and offering a small fee to check everything out. Pretty shady way to make a buck...


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Of course, listing all the valuable electronics you have online, along with your city, and the fact that you have DIRECTV, probably won't help the "I don't want to get robbed" plan. Sunfire's are sweet.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quote:

"Looking forward to hearing what you find out. I can not believe that it was D*. I live very close to Baltimore also, near a major highway, easy in, easy out.

Guess I am not nice, when I see someone at the door I don't know, I won't even open the door!
__________________
BigRef in Baltimore

Sony 55 LCD HD
Sony 34 CRT HD

2-H20
Sunfire Pre-Pro
Chiro 5 channel amp
Martin Logan front speakers
Velodyne sub
B&K surrounds
Universal 3000 Touch Screen
DirecTv since 1994"


----------

